# Big Webster County deer



## gbear36 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am new so it has teken me a while to get used to putting pics on here. I killed this 11pt Nov 25 in Webster County..Shot him at 35-40 yards from a chair, which was the only way to hunt him. Been hunting him for the better part of two years..


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 5, 2006)

man nice big boy right there, hunting the thick stuff huh? welcome!


----------



## crowe1187 (Dec 5, 2006)

That is a hoss. hope he is goin in truck buck


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 5, 2006)

Would a been a goodun next year.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 5, 2006)

That is definitely a "HOSS" for Webster County. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 5, 2006)

I did enter him in the truck buck. He is entered in week 12 as a south entry..


----------



## jam (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats are in order, sounds like you were hunting in a thick area! I been looking for one like that in Webster Co., but has not worked out yet!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, what a stud! Congrats on a great buck and welcome!


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 5, 2006)

Jam, where do you hunt in Webster County?? Ever eat at Moms? Best grub hole in the south!!


----------



## jam (Dec 5, 2006)

Ours is in the south west corner of webster, I personally have never eaten at Moms, mostly do our on cooking. What area do you hunt?


----------



## juniorbassman (Dec 5, 2006)

holy crap, i would pass out if i saw one that big. 
how thick were the bases? looks like he was loaded in mass.  Contragulations on a job well done.


----------



## duckbill (Dec 5, 2006)

gbear36 said:


> Jam, where do you hunt in Webster County?? Ever eat at Moms? Best grub hole in the south!!



I hunted that area for several years.  I love Mom's.  I'd make it a point to treat myself to the quail dinner at least once on every trip up.  Our camp was about 4 miles from Mom's headed toward Weston.
Nice buck!


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 5, 2006)

I hunt the eastern side of Webster Co. We are just about directly behind moms.. Same direction as you duckbill... Tha qual is good but so are the burgers and omelets.. Jam, you have to try it tell ger Greg sent you...


----------



## Sixes (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 5, 2006)

Persistance pays off and you have proof. Beautiful buck.


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 5, 2006)

Super buck for sure!

ML


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats Nice Buck


----------



## Booner Killa (Dec 5, 2006)

dude, I hear ya, amen, golly, gee wiz that is a monster!!!! Congrats on a goodun!!! Feels good when you finally outsmart the one you been huntin!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like he was worth spending the time hunting.  Great buck.  Congrats and thanks for sharing him.

Hoss


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you guys.. I hope he scores well. I was so darn excited I did not even think about having him green scored. I hope you all have a fine finish to a great hunting season.. If you are ever in the area lok me up, we can have lunch at the world famous mom's kitchen...


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 10, 2006)

*Yes Sir !*

Nice BUCK Congrats !


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 10, 2006)

that buck there ought to get you on the top ten list for Webster. awesome buck!!  great job thanks for sharing with us and for the tip on Mom's. will try that place out if ever in the area.


----------



## Wolfhound (Dec 11, 2006)

*Awesome*

Great deer Jam. I hunt in very north Webster county near the Marion County line. What a great buck!!! There are some hosses around these parts if you can outsmart them. Congrats!!!!


----------



## tmoore (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a dandy right there! Way to go!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 11, 2006)

Hes a good un


----------



## gbear36 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you guys very much. This is proof that managemnet does work. We have been managing this property for four years now and it is finally paying off.


----------



## A-Bolt (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats!  That's a mighty fine trophy!

Keep us posted on how he scores.


----------



## Robl1964 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great Deer.... Wow... Congrads...


----------



## brofoster (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats!  I am glad to hear that there is at least one big deer left in Webster Co.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2007)

congrats .......


----------



## bukhuntr (Jan 10, 2007)

> Shot him at 35-40 yards from a chair


I assume you left the bathroom window open so he wouldn't hear you open it or did you just go ahead and bust the glass out.    Reminded me of the incomplete deer hunter videos.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## justus3131 (Jan 16, 2007)

*stud deer*



doenightmare said:


> Would a been a goodun next year.


Looked pretty good this year too.  I guess you would have let him walk this year and looked again for him next season.


----------



## gapeach08 (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE!  CONGRATS!  I PROBABLY WOULDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO IF I SEEN ONE THAT BIG!  AWESOME


----------

